# Smb4K - mount.cifs

## daniloramos

Pessoal, boa tarde.

Faz dias/meses que estou com esse problema e não consigo resolver.

Bom, quando acesso o KDE e tento montar uma unidade de rede pelo Smb4K ele me dá a seguinte mensagem:

```
This mount.cifs program has been built with the ability to run as a setuid root program disabled.

mount.cifs has not been well audited for security holes. Therefore the Samba team does not recommend installing it as a setuid root program.
```

Obs. Isso não acontece com o usuário ROOT, portanto como faço para os outros usuários terem o mesmo acesso ?

Obrigado pela atenção

----------

